# Accutron Service/repair



## Junior (Mar 17, 2006)

Although I have found one or two watchmakers who advertise in UK, does anyone know of a definitely reliable place I can get my 1970's Accutron checked and serviced?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Croydon Service Centre.


----------



## Junior (Mar 17, 2006)

Roy said:


> Croydon Service Centre.


Is that Alan Lazarus's place?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Never heard of him, sorry.


----------



## Junior (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks anyway - I'll try them.


----------

